# Help me get 2007 TDF Orca



## kejboy (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm going to purchase a 2007 TDF Orca (57 frame size). I want the SRAM force group with Kysrium SL Wheels, basically the TDF setup in the Spanish brochure posted in this forum. I live in Northern CA and can get 15% off from a LBS, because of the group I belong to, but would like to know what price I should expect to pay (since the US website doesn't have the new model on the site yet)? Does anyone know if there is a shop that ships that can best that 15% of regular retail price (and maybe avoid dang 8.5% CA sales tax)? Since the Spanish catelog has basically what I want can I order from the factory or Euro shop? How? Does anyone know the USA colors offered or have seen more than the white? Looks like white, brown, orange, lt green, lt blue, purple? I'd like to see pics of the lt green, lt blue especially, since I've seen the white.

TIA


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

There are some photos of the different colors at this Eurobike gallery (two pages).

http://server.ricardis.tudelft.nl/~tom/EuroBike/Orbea/


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

green and purple are for the girls version of the Orca and the Bronze, Blue, White, and Orange are the mens. When I was looking to buy my 06 opal I did the same thing and tried to get some dealers to ship the bike from Nevada. No dice. They are not allowed to per the dealer agreement. I was able to get a pretty good deal for my opal by just going in to the three Orbea dealers near me and stelling them I have this **** much money to buy an Opal, what can you do.. You would be surprised how well this works.


----------

